# love-sources kernel [solved]

## jimd

Ok, I'm on my first ever install of Gentoo. I've been reading here on the forums and it appears love-sources is the kernel to use when trying to game in linux... anyone know of an ftp that has the kernel available? i found a few links using google but none of them get me to a download. also, and instructions on how to install this kernel would be great! like i said this is my first time with Gentoo, i have installed/used RedHat, SuSe, Mandrake etc and know my way navigating around but the commands for compiling and what not get me lost real quick.

Thanks for any help in advance -Last edited by jimd on Wed Mar 31, 2004 12:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TJNII

Do a name search for steel300 and look for his releases in OTG.

Also, there is an IRC chat at #love-sources on freenode.

----------

## ewan.paton

love sources is a bit like running a car on nitrous, yes you go faster but beware as it aint going to be as trouble free as a standard kernel which is why it aint in the portage tree. ck-sources is suposed to be almost as good and all you have to do is emerge it

----------

## jimd

ok, well i was getting impatient so i just went ahead and compiled the vanilla kernel with a genkernel all..... once i get this all working i want to go back through and add in either the gaming-sources, love-sources, or the ck-sources ?? as mentioned by ewan.paton. Can i have multiple kernels installed into my /boot partition? then can i interchange between them just by configuring Grub to do like a multi-boot ??

----------

## øxygen

yes you can. but use a similar modul configuration, because all kernels will share one modules.autoload

----------

## jimd

when i do an emerge, that is combining stuff with the modules installed? i'm trying to see if i understand this correctly... gentoo breaks it into like sections. The modules are software installed and the kernel is just the code used to execute the software? at least that's how i understand it so far.

with my initial install i didn't do the emerge --usepkg kde so it is compiling (?) that at the moment. taking an extremely long time and it's a 1.53 ghz athlon xp. (couple hours ?)

----------

## ewan.paton

trust me love sources are not for you, most gentoo users dont even touch them as they are a testbed for the latest wacky and apha patches  theres a kernel guide in the docs that explains the different ones.

the kernel is an interface between the pc hardware and the software like bash and X which contains drivers like windows but much more efficently look at how to make a kernel manualy in the docs and not only will you learn a lot but also get a better one.

with regards to making multiple kernels manualy as it woulnt be much harder than a genkernel and you can compile everthing inside it avoiding the need for modules. modules have many uses but if you just want a normal system the seem to much bother, just make multiple kernels with all your drivers compiled inside and multiple grub entries.

what emerge does is compile a package the way you want it, many tarballs (the source code) contain extra options like documentation or gnome bindings which you can specify you want with use flags (you probably want to emerge ufed) and also the system processor can be specified rather than the generic i586 most rpms are made for making the system taylored to your needs.

as for kde time to complete, there are plenty of vairiables like the use flags meaning more dependancys, the level of optimization etc but i would guess at least 12 hours. once kdebase has been emerged kde will be useable just woulnt have as much programs by default yet

----------

## jimd

thanks ewon.paton that answered quite a few of my questions. i started an emerge kde yesterday on my box and it is still going this morning! wow... i should've researched it a little more and put in some flags to crunch it down a bit so it would go quicker. I didn't realize it inlcluded a lot of programs though, i figured it was just the GUI interface..

-edit-

Finally spotted it, it's installing 78! packages, it's on #74 when i came in this morning...hopefully it finishes soon... I'll probably be redoing this by the end of the week and configuring it more....bah. i just want to see it running right now!

----------

## jimd

ok, i got everything installed, but now i'm having boot issues....YAY!

here's the error i get now:

```

STEP4a: Mounting root

mount: Mounting /dev/hda3 on /newroot failed: Invalid argument

Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

Root block device unspecified or not detected

Please specify a device to boot, or a "shell" for a shell.

```

[grub.conf]

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Jim's Gentoo Box Linux Box

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.24 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initrd-2.4.24

```

[fstab]

```

/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 1

/dev/ROOT      /      xfs      noatime      0 0

/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro   0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults   0 0

```

I don't believe i've changed it since i loaded up gentoo...which is probably why it is wrong. when i set up my partitions i did mke2fs -j on all of them, so i believe the filesystems are all ext3. if there is anything else needed to figure out the issue just ask, i'm in my office usually 10am to 10pm "playing" with stuff as i call it, i love owning my own pc repair shop!

I'm gonna get back to playing on my AMD64 system running XP64...something i know how to use  :Smile:  Link to my forums and the AMD64 system Once i figure out this gentoo stuff maybe i'll try my hand at compiling a 64 bit kernel..Last edited by jimd on Thu Mar 25, 2004 4:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

in /etc/fstab, you need to change /dev/{BOOT,ROOT,SWAP} to there actual device names eg. /dev/hda1.

----------

## jimd

ok...trying that atm

[edit]

YAY! I thought i had tried that before and then loaded it up with no luck.....i changed it back to the way it was before i messed with it before this post.... ( i've made enough mistakes in my life i actually renamed the original fstab fstab.old before editing..... )

now to get kde working... i did the 

```
emerge --usepkg kde
```

 the other day, when my system came up it came up to the non-gui login.... i do a startx ( this the right command? i'm too use to redhat ) and it gives me 

```

X10:  fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

         after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

and on we go again, thank god for all the helpful people on forums ( speaking of which i'm gonna start searching forums for this issues...see if i can fix it myself )

[edit]

ok did some research, apparently i need to load up XFree86 ?? going by this post: LINK

```

emerge xfree

```

Gentoo Linux Destkop Configuration Guide  SWEET!

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Redeeman

 *ewan.paton wrote:*   

> love sources is a bit like running a car on nitrous, yes you go faster but beware as it aint going to be as trouble free as a standard kernel which is why it aint in the portage tree. ck-sources is suposed to be almost as good and all you have to do is emerge it

 

thats not all true, its running stable and fast

----------

## Nate_S

Yes, It can run fast and stable, but I don't think that's what ewan.paton was refering to.  For someone who has never configured a kernel before, running into a broken driver or something would be a lot harder to recognize and work around, for example.  

I myself am running gentoo-dev-sources, though I am thinking of making the switch to love-sources soon myself.  However, it's very easy to have multiple kernels installed.  In case you haven't seen how to do it elsewhere, you simply copy over the bzImage to /boot with a different name, and edit your grub.conf to have a second entry that points to your second image.  I'd highly recommend you get comfortable compiling something fairly stable before you compile love-sources, that way you know if it's a messed up config option as apposed to a broken driver in the kernel, and if you do go with love sources later on you'll have something to fall back on if the first time you try doesn't work.  

I'd recommend you go for a 2.6 kernel if your hardware is at all recent, may not make a difference but it may make it easier.  development-sources is the vanilla 2.6 (the one from kernel.org) and is rock solid.  gentoo-dev-soruces is a 2.6 kernel patched for desktop performance, as well as some things many desktop users would want, like supermount.  It's definitely more than adaquate for gaming in linux as well. 

As for your kde compile, I would expect that Xfree was emerged as a dependancy to kde so you prolly don't need to emerge it but you can check by 

emerge -pv xfree

and if it shows something like [   R    ] ebuild x11base/xftee-*

as apposed to having a green N in that box, then you already have it installed.  or you could emerge -s xfree and see if it says not installed or not under the current version.  If it is installed, you prolly need to configure it.  /usr/X11R6/bin/xf86config

 will get you started, also I highly recommend you read the desktop configuration guide.  

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml

Nate

----------

